# Seattle Skyline



## dseidman

Here are a couple shots of Seattle from a different perspective.

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Canon 40D
Sigma 100-300 f/4[/FONT]


----------



## yogibear

Wow i really like that first one.  I thought it was a great picture, then i noticed the mountains and had a wow moment.  Really well done.  Great colors and depth to that picture.


----------



## genie

That first picture
rocks
my
socks.
Great job.


----------



## fast1

first picture is beautiful, great shot


----------



## Al-Wazeer

2nd is perfect!!!

just love it


----------



## dseidman

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your comments.



yogibear said:


> Wow i really like that first one.  I thought it was a great picture, then i noticed the mountains and had a wow moment.  Really well done.  Great colors and depth to that picture.



I've actually had a bunch of people tell me this. Hopefully most people who view that image notice the mountains before moving on.


----------



## prodigy2k7

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
*WOW!!! @ #1*
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ernie

wonderful. the mountains really add a lot to the shot. very soothing colors, too.


----------



## Skedaddle

Both photos are great but the first one is just beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## woojiebear

beautiful shots!!!! the mountains add an amazing effect


----------



## hourglass

Just can't take my eyes off these...


----------



## soul.glo

These are sick shots.  The clouds and mountains look amazing.  Very nice work.


----------



## skiboarder72

wow, just incredible, great choice of focal length and time of day on these


----------



## chris82

Oh my gooooghhd...hold on untill I pick my jaw up.Both shots are stunning truley inspiring stuff.What mountains are in the backround?


----------



## polymoog

Excellent pics, and yes I saw the mountains first, in the first pic  (which is also my favourite of the 2)


----------



## TwoRails

Both nice shots but #1 stands out more for me.  Good job!


----------



## Mersad

Amazing capture. Nr. 1 is truly a mesmerizing photo. Nr. 2 is great too, but the tighter crop on 1 makes it an absolute winner! Kudos to you!:thumbup:


----------



## epp_b

That first one is EPIC!


----------



## dseidman

Thanks everyone for your comments!



chris82 said:


> Oh my gooooghhd...hold on untill I pick my jaw up.Both shots are stunning truley inspiring stuff.What mountains are in the backround?



Those are the Olympic Mountains. They lie to the west of the city.


----------



## dseidman

Ernie, I love your avatar!


----------



## TwoRails

The more I look at #1 the more I like it.  Where were you when you took this?  Looks like you were out of the city at the time...


----------



## GwHizzKid

both very beautiful


----------



## Fox Paw

Very nice.  The second one is my favorite.


----------



## TWoods450

I don't get it, I see those pics at a normal shot, very hazy looking, I know its the conditions but don't get why everyone is jizzing all over them. 

Is it becuase he has a watermark w/ his name on them?


----------



## dseidman

TwoRails said:


> The more I look at #1 the more I like it.  Where were you when you took this?  Looks like you were out of the city at the time...



This was taken from up on Somerset Hill, pretty close to Newport High School. If you live nearby, you should check it out sometime.


----------



## dseidman

TWoods450 said:


> I don't get it, I see those pics at a normal shot, very hazy looking, I know its the conditions but don't get why everyone is jizzing all over them.
> 
> Is it becuase he has a watermark w/ his name on them?



It has to be one of the two things you mentioned. Hmm, either it was the conditions or people are just really envious over my watermark...


----------



## ClarkKent

Wow...the first one is fantastic.  Well done!


----------



## TwoRails

dseidman said:


> This was taken from up on Somerset Hill, pretty close to Newport High School. If you live nearby, you should check it out sometime.


Thanks.  I don't get over there much, but the next time I do, I'll have to remember this.  Great vantage point.


----------



## TwoRails

TWoods450 said:


> I don't get it, I see those pics at a normal shot, very hazy looking, I know its the conditions but don't get why everyone is jizzing all over them. ...


Photos are subjective, and I've seen photos here where I "don't get it" either.  It's what makes the world go 'round.  

I've seen so many photos of Seattle that I couldn't even attempt to count.  I've taken a fair number of them myself.  None, in my humble opinion, match #1 above. 

First, it's a unique vantage point.  That means it's not the same old from-the-water shot.   Also, what is lacking makes it different, and that's the  famous Space Needle.  (It is in the second shot, though.)  Most folks want to make sure that gets in the shot at the cost of composition.  (I've been guilty of that myself.)  Most of those shots are for tourists or for relatives out of town.

The colors are just fantastic and *without* the oh so typical overdone post processing job.  (Everyone seems to be into over-saturation now-a-days.)  -- It just looks natural and inviting.

And composition is spot on.... etc...

And that's why I like it.


----------



## daithi33

Dseidman - these are stunning photos, as are the others posted on your site. Beautiful work

daithi


----------



## TwoRails

I don't often go to links, but yes, some very nice work on your site, dseidman.  Even the "classic view" is excellent.  

Thanks for bringing attention to it, daithi33.


----------



## Sinister_kid

holy crap...
i have never thought of shooting seattle from this side...
where did you go to get your shots?


----------



## dseidman

TwoRails said:


> Photos are subjective, and I've seen photos here where I "don't get it" either.  It's what makes the world go 'round.
> 
> I've seen so many photos of Seattle that I couldn't even attempt to count.  I've taken a fair number of them myself.  None, in my humble opinion, match #1 above.
> 
> First, it's a unique vantage point.  That means it's not the same old from-the-water shot.   Also, what is lacking makes it different, and that's the  famous Space Needle.  (It is in the second shot, though.)  Most folks want to make sure that gets in the shot at the cost of composition.  (I've been guilty of that myself.)  Most of those shots are for tourists or for relatives out of town.
> 
> The colors are just fantastic and *without* the oh so typical overdone post processing job.  (Everyone seems to be into over-saturation now-a-days.)  -- It just looks natural and inviting.
> 
> And composition is spot on.... etc...
> 
> And that's why I like it.




I really appreciate the compliment!
Thanks for explaining to him. I felt the reason anyone likes a photo is pretty self-evident, but apparently it's not.


----------



## TwoRails

Sinister_kid said:


> holy crap...
> i have never thought of shooting seattle from this side...
> where did you go to get your shots?





dseidman said:


> This was taken from up on Somerset Hill, pretty close to Newport High School. If you live nearby, you should check it out sometime.


----------



## dseidman

daithi33 said:


> Dseidman - these are stunning photos, as are the others posted on your site. Beautiful work
> 
> daithi



Thanks David! I checked out your site and must say you've got some great stuff as well.


----------



## dseidman

TwoRails and Sinister Kid:

After checking out this view for the first time I was very surprised that I had never seen pictures from this vantage point before. If you'd like to know the exact location, I put it on a map for you guys.


----------



## TwoRails

"Gawl dang!"  That's a heck of a lot further out than I was thinking!  I would've thought you'd need a heck of a longer lens than a 300 to get that shot from there.  Did you have to crop much??


----------



## Photoadder

Just amazing!


----------



## dseidman

TwoRails said:


> "Gawl dang!"  That's a heck of a lot further out than I was thinking!  I would've thought you'd need a heck of a longer lens than a 300 to get that shot from there.  Did you have to crop much??



There wasn't any cropping at all. On the map it looks like a long distance but when you're actually up on the hill it doesn't seem all that far away. The first image was taken at 263mm and the second was at 164mm on a 1.6x body. If you have a telephoto lens, it's pretty manageable.


----------



## Sinister_kid

Ya after seeing these pictures im extremely stunned to have never seen any from this angle before! Its nuts!!
I showed my english teacher who is very into photography himself, both film and now digital, and i think they both left him speechless.


----------



## rjackjames

wow Seattle is very nice.......great picture.


----------



## dseidman

Sinister_kid said:


> Ya after seeing these pictures im extremely stunned to have never seen any from this angle before! Its nuts!!
> I showed my english teacher who is very into photography himself, both film and now digital, and i think they both left him speechless.



Thanks for spreading it around! Where are you going to school?


----------



## dseidman

rjackjames said:


> wow Seattle is very nice.......great picture.



Thank you.


----------

